# $150 for this?? thinking of purchasing



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

local sale has this. says it runs good?

thoughts?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/3518057056.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Go for it....



..........


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Around here, $150 for that would be solidly in "good deal" territory but not in "it's a trap!" land. You'd have to act fast to get it before someone else does.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Make him throw in the garage couch and a six pack.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that Carl's place?


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, going to check it out. Going to bring my flashlight. Seems a little suspecious to me.going to try. Look it over good.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if we don't hear from you,enjoy it


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

grass disaster;1563791 said:


> local sale has this. says it runs good?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/3518057056.html


Heads up... its got the WORLD'S WORST gasoline engine.
And is that a belt drive? Surely it is. Belt driven snowblowers suck.

Not saying its not reasonable pricewise, just making sure you're aware of what it is. I've got one just like it in my spare junk heap. I wouldn't waste time running it.


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

Passed on the blower for now. Seemed to start ok. 

Lot bigger than I expected. Prob would throw snow good.

Had to choke to turn off... Think I'm looking for something a little newer.

Probably still a decent price.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

jasonv;1563866 said:


> Heads up... its got the WORLD'S WORST gasoline engine.
> And is that a belt drive? Surely it is. Belt driven snowblowers suck.
> 
> Not saying its not reasonable pricewise, just making sure you're aware of what it is. I've got one just like it in my spare junk heap. I wouldn't waste time running it.


How do you figure thats the worst gas engine ever? I have the same setup on my Ariens blower and that thing is tough as nails and always starts on the first pull.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Red_Rattler;1564495 said:


> How do you figure thats the worst gas engine ever? I have the same setup on my Ariens blower and that thing is tough as nails and always starts on the first pull.


Anybody who has used one of those engines extensively will agree with me.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Ah it gets used every storm on my route...


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i like the older ones better ,seem to be made stronger then the new ones.the picked up a older ariens 5 hp for the little snow falls


----------

